# Che fare ora?



## missing77 (27 Agosto 2010)

ciao a tutti,sono nuovo del forum che ho trovato per caso nel web...ho bisogno di sfogarmi per avere pareri e provare a far chiarezza.
tutto inizia 10 anni fà,io e mia moglie,che all'epoca era la compagna,cominciamo ad uscire con una coppia piu "matura" di eta di noi.Loro sono sposati ed hanno una figlia che all'epoca era molto piccola 16 anni circa...
passa il tempo,e noi ci sposiamo 2004 ma nel frattempo frequentando i nostri amici in maniera quasi familiare ovviamente fondiamo le nostre famiglie,cene eventi e festività,senza parlare di ferie sempre con loro e due figli...nel frattempo nasce qualcosa tra la figlia,ora diventata grande circa 24 anni, e me 30enne.
Lei all'epoca stava cercando casa con il fidanzato 28 enne,e tra risate qualche messaggio e forse un pizzico di malizia iniziamo una storia parallella...sesso...fin da subito notiamo una certa alchimia non solo sessuale che va alla grande ma anche nella vita quotidiana...a distanza di quasi 3 anni,e diversi momenti difficili dovuti alla nostra storia che ci procurava dubbi e sensi di colpa...arriviamo al 28 luglio..cena con la sua famiglia,tutti a mangiare e noi a farci il piedino...ci vede la sua mamma....
la faccio breve,lei non parla con nessuno tranne con noi due facendoci notare che siamo degli schifosi che lei non riesce a mantenere questo enorme segreto sopratutto per i legami che abbiamo e in modo particolare con la sua amica,mia moglie. Noi entriamo in crisi profonda perchè grazie a tale situazione ci diciamo "ti amo" .....il problema è questo...lei in questi giorni sta lasciando il suo ragazzo,ma non tanto per me ma per non continuare la farsa,io non so cosa fare...so benissimo che la decisione è facile,anche per i figli che ho (3 e 2 anni)rimanere con lei e provare a recuperare quello che mi sembra perso...ma non riesco a smettere di pensare a lei..mi manca,non posso starle vicino perchè ci siamo detti,a malincuore,di non sentirci per valutare megliola nostra storia.
verso mia moglie non so cosa provo ora,non decido per i figli..o forse la figura di lei appanna il suo pensiero...se penso a lei mi domando se il ti amo detto con molta naturalezza sia veramente amore e forse è lei la donna della mia vita...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

A chi servisse


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A chi servisse


 Fortuna che lo hai postato subito...:unhappy: :unhappy:

Missing, mi riprendo un attimo e poi ti scrivo qualcosa di accettabile, lo giuro. :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,sono nuovo del forum che ho trovato per caso nel web...ho bisogno di sfogarmi per avere pareri e provare a far chiarezza.
> tutto inizia 10 anni fà,io e mia moglie,che all'epoca era la compagna,cominciamo ad uscire con una coppia piu "matura" di eta di noi.Loro sono sposati ed hanno una figlia che all'epoca era molto piccola 16 anni circa...
> passa il tempo,e noi ci sposiamo 2004 ma nel frattempo frequentando i nostri amici in maniera quasi familiare ovviamente fondiamo le nostre famiglie,cene eventi e festività,senza parlare di ferie sempre con loro e due figli...nel frattempo nasce qualcosa tra la figlia,ora diventata grande circa 24 anni, e me 30enne.
> Lei all'epoca stava cercando casa con il fidanzato 28 enne,e tra risate qualche messaggio e forse un pizzico di malizia iniziamo una storia parallella...sesso...fin da subito notiamo una certa alchimia non solo sessuale che va alla grande ma anche nella vita quotidiana...a distanza di quasi 3 anni,e diversi momenti difficili dovuti alla nostra storia che ci procurava dubbi e sensi di colpa...arriviamo al 28 luglio..cena con la sua famiglia,tutti a mangiare e noi a farci il piedino...ci vede la sua mamma....
> ...


Hai commesso due tradimenti  hai tradito tua moglie e la fiducia dei tuoi/vostri amici.

Cosa hai in programma ora?


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

ahaha e si sistema che questo.


----------



## missing77 (27 Agosto 2010)

lo so...e mi fa star male tale situazione,preciso che sono sempre stato consapevole di quello che facevo...quindi sono pronto a prendermi le mie responsabilità...per ora sto facendo la cosa piu scontata,analizzo i mie poensieri e mi sto concentrando sul mio matrimonio...voglio capire chi amo


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai commesso due tradimenti  hai tradito tua moglie e la fiducia dei tuoi/vostri amici.
> 
> Cosa hai in programma ora?


ohi...che programma ha.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mi sento male:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> lo so...e mi fa star male tale situazione,preciso che sono sempre stato consapevole di quello che facevo...quindi sono pronto a prendermi le mie responsabilità...per ora sto facendo la cosa piu scontata,analizzo i mie poensieri e mi sto concentrando sul mio matrimonio...voglio capire chi amo


avrei un'idea


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> lo so...e mi fa star male tale situazione,preciso che sono sempre stato consapevole di quello che facevo...quindi sono pronto a prendermi le mie responsabilità...per ora sto facendo la cosa piu scontata,analizzo i mie poensieri e mi sto concentrando sul mio matrimonio...*voglio capire chi amo*



E vai, tanti auguri


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Bel nick... Missing...


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ohi...che programma ha.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mi sento male:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guanda ch'e' brutto forte eh ... di sicuro nella casa degli amici non entrera' piu'.


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

> Missing, mi riprendo un attimo e poi ti scrivo qualcosa di accettabile, lo giuro. :unhappy: :unhappy:


guarda che hai giurato eh:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> guarda che hai giurato eh:mrgreen:



NO, dico ... qui c'e' un dramma e tu ridi


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bel nick... Missing...


si, hai racione.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guanda ch'e' brutto forte eh ... di sicuro nella casa degli amici non entrera' piu'.


 Questo è sicuro...la mamma di lei sembrava molto schifata. Chissà se farà entrare la figlia..



miciolidia ha detto:


> guarda che hai giurato eh:mrgreen:


 Sisi scrivo...sono al 50%, arrivo almeno all'80 e scrivo.
Oddio...mi serve di nuovo il secchio di persa. :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, dico ... qui c'e' un dramma e tu ridi


zono inzezzibbile:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, dico ... qui c'e' un dramma e tu ridi


 Hai ragione, siamo seri...
Ora mi rileggo il post iniziale e scrivo, ma tengo sempre il secchio di persa di fianco...


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

non vale sporcare l'habitat col fomito.


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

La smettete? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## missing77 (27 Agosto 2010)

con la mamma ho già parlato,è una donna di 47 quindi un po di vita vissuta l'ha...non saremo piu quelli di prima,almeno con me, e non so se ci frequenteremo piu ancora...comunque sua figlia,non a giustificazione del tutto,era in forte crisi da tempo con il suo lui,già prima di andare a convivere,infatti se non ero io sua mamma avrebbe reagito in maniera sicuramente diversa...comunque non cambia che la situazione avrà dei risvolti che non so a cosa porteranno...forse è un bene che abbia dei figli che non mi permettono di fare una scelta troppo avventata.


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

:babbo:caro pappo natalo.
io mi faccio anche tante risate qui, mappero' sti _trolley_ mi stufano un pochetto, perchè ci prendono un pochetto in giro.
se li mando a _cagher,_ dici che è peccato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,sono nuovo del forum che ho trovato per caso nel web...ho bisogno di sfogarmi per avere pareri e provare a far chiarezza.
> tutto inizia 10 anni fà,io e mia moglie,che all'epoca era la compagna,cominciamo ad uscire con una coppia piu "matura" di eta di noi.Loro sono sposati ed hanno una figlia che all'epoca era molto piccola 16 anni circa...
> passa il tempo,e noi ci sposiamo 2004 ma nel frattempo frequentando i nostri amici in maniera quasi familiare ovviamente fondiamo le nostre famiglie,cene eventi e festività,senza parlare di ferie sempre con loro e due figli...nel frattempo nasce qualcosa tra la figlia,ora diventata grande circa 24 anni, e me 30enne.
> Lei all'epoca stava cercando casa con il fidanzato 28 enne,e tra risate qualche messaggio e forse un pizzico di malizia iniziamo una storia parallella...sesso...fin da subito notiamo una certa alchimia non solo sessuale che va alla grande ma anche nella vita quotidiana...a distanza di quasi 3 anni,e diversi momenti difficili dovuti alla nostra storia che ci procurava dubbi e sensi di colpa...arriviamo al 28 luglio..cena con la sua famiglia,tutti a mangiare e noi a farci il piedino...ci vede la sua mamma....
> ...


 Intanto ti chiedo scusa, ma la prima reazione è quella.
Però ho sempre pensato e detto che se ci si trova dentro una situazione anomala è bene chiedere pareri e che tanti se lo facessero si renderebbero conto.
Per cui...rispondo.
Mi pare che tu non utilizzi nel tuo quotidiano un riferimento valoriale.
La tua domanda finale che  devi scoprire chi ami è del tutto autreferenziale e non sembra tener in alcun conto il fatto che in questa storia tu non solo hai tradito una quantità di persone, ma che l'hai fatto mettendole in condizione di dover rivedere una bella parte della loro vita e aver anni da cancellare.
Ti rendi conto di queste cose?

Se ti scrivo in ordine sparso dei valori sei in grado di metterli in ordine gerarchico?
Proviamo: amore, piacere, amicizia, responsabilità, rispetto, sincerità, sesso, comprensione, altruismo, egoismo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :babbo:caro pappo natalo.
> io mi faccio anche tante risate qui, mappero' sti _trolley_ mi stufano un pochetto, perchè ci prendono un pochetto in giro.
> se li mando a _cagher,_ dici che è peccato?


Ma sai è talmente assurdo che potrebbe essere vero.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non vale sporcare l'habitat col fomito.


 Il secchio serve a questo..ù.ù



missing77 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,sono nuovo del forum che ho trovato per caso nel web...ho bisogno di sfogarmi per avere pareri e provare a far chiarezza.
> tutto inizia 10 anni fà,io e mia moglie,che all'epoca era la compagna,cominciamo ad uscire con una coppia piu "matura" di eta di noi.Loro sono sposati ed hanno una figlia che all'epoca era molto piccola 16 anni circa...
> passa il tempo,e noi ci sposiamo 2004 ma nel frattempo frequentando i nostri amici in maniera quasi familiare ovviamente fondiamo le nostre famiglie,cene eventi e festività,senza parlare di ferie sempre con loro e due figli...nel frattempo nasce qualcosa tra la figlia,ora diventata grande circa 24 anni, e me 30enne.
> Lei all'epoca stava cercando casa con il fidanzato 28 enne,e tra risate qualche messaggio e forse un pizzico di malizia iniziamo una storia parallella...sesso...fin da subito notiamo una certa alchimia non solo sessuale che va alla grande ma anche nella vita quotidiana...a distanza di quasi 3 anni,e diversi momenti difficili dovuti alla nostra storia che ci procurava dubbi e sensi di colpa...arriviamo al 28 luglio..cena con la sua famiglia,tutti a mangiare e noi a farci il piedino...ci vede la sua mamma....
> ...


 Allora per prima cosa, hai scritto pochissimo del rapporto con tua moglie, per poterti dare un consiglio: com'era prima di conoscere sessualmente la figlia degli amici? E durante? E ora?
Si ok la 24 ti tira molto le parti bassi, e tutta la situazione di restrizione vi ha fatto dire TI AMO. Si molto bello.
Anche qui hai detto poco: oltre al sesso, cosa condividi con lei?? Dici che oltre al sesso va alla grande anche nella vita quotidiana? In che senso?? 

In secondo luogo: ma come cazzo ti è venuto in mente di fare piedino mentre sei a pochi cm da tua moglie??? 
No dico..ed eri pure consapevole!!!! Non ho parole.
Insegnamento del mese: ad una cena con amici MAI mettersi di finaco al marito...sempre di fronte. Nel caso ci si siada di fronte...incrociare comunque le gambe!:condom:
Sfogo personale: Se fossi stata nella madre, avrei preso la figlia per la capoccia, seduta stante e sotto gli occhi di tutti, e gliel'avrei sbattuta nel piatto.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

a me pare inconsueta un'amicizia tra due coppie di età-quindi problematiche , probabimente gusti, esigenze_così diversi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il secchio serve a questo..ù.ù
> 
> 
> Allora per prima cosa, hai scritto pochissimo del rapporto con tua moglie, per poterti dare un consiglio: com'era prima di conoscere sessualmente la figlia degli amici? E durante? E ora?
> ...


 Tu sei una madre reazionaria e violenta.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pare inconsueta un'amicizia tra due coppie di età-quindi problematiche , probabimente gusti, esigenze_così diversi.


Anche a me pero'...


----------



## missing77 (27 Agosto 2010)

io non pretendo di entrare in un forum e avere risposte che mi compiaciono,ma solo pareri...ma pareri che siano coerenti...la morale a questo punto posso usarla da qui in po,se serve,come dovresti far te...se ti dicevo che avevo rovinato un matrimonio ed una convivenza per sesso,ok ci sto...ma se pensi che per l'amore esista valori..posti..luoghi..momenti...beh...forse ho qualcosa da insegnare io a te...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Ma 77 per cosa sta?


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sai è talmente assurdo che potrebbe essere vero.


A me non convince una cosa. Lui ha 30 anni, la madre dell'amante 47.
Dieci anni fa lui aveva 20 anni...ed usciva in coppia con una coppia di 37 anni? 
Non la vedo molto fattibile.



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se ti scrivo in ordine sparso dei valori sei in grado di metterli in ordine gerarchico?
> Proviamo: amore, piacere, amicizia, responsabilità, rispetto, sincerità, sesso, comprensione, altruismo, egoismo.


 Cazzo questo è difficile...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche a me pero'...


 Per anni abbiamo avuto un'amicizia con una coppia in cui lei è di 14 anni più giovane e lui di 10.
E' nata dal lavoro.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu sei una madre reazionaria e violenta.


 Fortuna che non lo sono...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per anni abbiamo avuto un'amicizia con una coppia in cui lei è di 14 anni più giovane e lui di 10.
> *E' nata dal lavoro*.


Be si col lavoro ci sta... pero' a me qualche conto non torna


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> io non pretendo di entrare in un forum e avere risposte che mi compiaciono,ma solo pareri...ma pareri che siano coerenti...la morale a questo punto posso usarla da qui in po,se serve,come dovresti far te...se ti dicevo che avevo rovinato un matrimonio ed una convivenza per sesso,ok ci sto...ma se pensi che per l'amore esista valori..posti..luoghi..momenti...beh...forse ho qualcosa da insegnare io a te...


Ma perchè tu credi davvero che sia amore con la 24enne? 

Magari se rispondessi alle domande che ti ho fatto, si capirebbe meglio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> io non pretendo di entrare in un forum e avere risposte che mi compiaciono,ma solo pareri...ma pareri che siano coerenti...la morale a questo punto posso usarla da qui in po,se serve,come dovresti far te...se ti dicevo che avevo rovinato un matrimonio ed una convivenza per sesso,ok ci sto...ma se pensi che per l'amore esista valori..posti..luoghi..momenti...beh...forse ho qualcosa da insegnare io a te...


 Ti ho fatto domande per capire.
Se c'è qualcosa che non è chiaro chiedi.
Se non ti infili la maionese in tasca al supermercato o non fai una rapina o non prendi a martellate l'auto del vicino fastidioso sarà in base a considerazioni che riguardano valori. Magari potrebbe essere solo per convenienza, ma è un valore anche quello.
Se non riesco a capire non so come risponderti.


----------



## missing77 (27 Agosto 2010)

credo che forse ero troppo ottimista nel pensare che si possa trovare un parere,una discussione in un luogo dove a vedere dalle risposte apparte qualcuno,forse la maggior parte delle persone risponde con finti perbenismi o perchè di venerdi pomeriggio sta solo aspettando di rientrare a lavorare... se qualcuno avesse solo un minimo di esperienza sulle passioni che si possono provare avrebbe già le risposte che chiedete e che dite che ho omesso...se si decide di andare con un'altra qualcosa che di sicuro che manca...come se decido di rimanere per capire chi amo...non esiste solo persone codarde che con la coda tra le gambe torna dalla moglie solo per il tetto sulla testa... spesso penso che parlando qualcosa aiuti a far chiarezza in momenti difficli..bè...sbagliavo anche questa volta


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,sono nuovo del forum che ho trovato per caso nel web...ho bisogno di sfogarmi per avere pareri e provare a far chiarezza.
> tutto inizia 10 anni fà,io e mia moglie,che all'epoca era la compagna,cominciamo ad uscire con una coppia piu "matura" di eta di noi.Loro sono sposati ed hanno una figlia che all'epoca era molto piccola 16 anni circa...
> passa il tempo,e noi ci sposiamo 2004 ma nel frattempo frequentando i nostri amici in maniera quasi familiare ovviamente fondiamo le nostre famiglie,cene eventi e festività,senza parlare di ferie sempre con loro e due figli...nel frattempo nasce qualcosa tra la figlia,ora diventata grande circa 24 anni, e me 30enne.
> Lei all'epoca stava cercando casa con il fidanzato 28 enne,e tra risate qualche messaggio e forse un pizzico di malizia iniziamo una storia parallella...sesso...fin da subito notiamo una certa alchimia non solo sessuale che va alla grande ma anche nella vita quotidiana...a distanza di quasi 3 anni,e diversi momenti difficili dovuti alla nostra storia che ci procurava dubbi e sensi di colpa...arriviamo al 28 luglio..cena con la sua famiglia,tutti a mangiare e noi a farci il piedino...ci vede la sua mamma....
> ...


Ciao Missing!
 Se non fosse per una sincera gozzoviglia di svenevolezze che mi circumnavigano la massa senziente, al leggere di un uomo dal grande sentimento come il tuo, mi si disturba l'anacoreta stilita col mortaio carico.

Invero uno zurlante fringuello che si desquama il prepuzio attingendo alle interiora di falloppie bivaccanti piace un po' a tutti, ma, boia faus, come si fra contorcere le proprie budella in un nodo così intirizzito da generare la cancrena di irsute coniglie che s'avvezzano alle amenità errabonde con gli pseudopodi sotto al desco?

Cioè, ste sguappe fresette trustine che lappano il virile nell'ovile con fare puerile come si porgono sì che ingorgano il neurone e insorgono al torrione?

E l'arrotino di sghembe madie come si toglie con agio le culottes con la frau che vide feto nel ventre dell'amica della consorte?

Ah, la transustanziazione!

Come si fa presto ad obliterare il biglietto e fingere di saltar su la littorina con degno contegno e sostegno e poi, alla fregola che alletta, saltar giù dalla carrozza che sbuffa e fuma e saltar sul cruscotto di laido bistrot!

Panta rei!

Tutto è in divenire nella testa e nelle mutande di quelli come te!

Del resto non si può cavar sangue da una rapa...

Che poi chi non ha altro che l'apparato digerente non si può biasimare se non riesce a far altro che guano...
Nè si possono ficcare quattro ventricoli in un bulbo di ginseng e dire che sia diventato un uomo radice...

A parte questo, sei forse più fortunato di quanto possa sembrare ad aver secreto la malefica flussione con cui si dichiara l'amore, che questa in un brumoso bambolotto ripieno di rafano come pari essere, è attenuante alla vita e scusa all'irrilevanza cosmica.

Del resto hai levigato il costato nel meato e lappato il ficato già molto sgrondato, fellato e lisciato, sei stato sgamato, come già fosti stato, sii decerebrato, piangi il peccato e sarai tribolato...

Buon divertimento!

Ciao!


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,sono nuovo del forum che ho trovato per caso nel web...ho bisogno di sfogarmi per avere pareri e provare a far chiarezza.
> tutto inizia 10 anni fà,io e mia moglie,che all'epoca era la compagna,cominciamo ad uscire con una coppia piu "matura" di eta di noi.Loro sono sposati ed hanno una figlia che all'epoca era molto piccola 16 anni circa...
> passa il tempo,e noi ci sposiamo 2004 ma nel frattempo frequentando i nostri amici in maniera quasi familiare ovviamente fondiamo le nostre famiglie,cene eventi e festività,senza parlare di ferie sempre con loro e due figli...nel frattempo nasce qualcosa tra la figlia,*ora diventata grande circa 24 anni, e me 30enne.*
> Lei all'epoca stava cercando casa con il fidanzato 28 enne,e tra risate qualche messaggio e forse un pizzico di malizia iniziamo una storia parallella...sesso...fin da subito notiamo una certa alchimia non solo sessuale che va alla grande ma anche nella vita quotidiana...a distanza di quasi 3 anni,e diversi momenti difficili dovuti alla nostra storia che ci procurava dubbi e sensi di colpa...arriviamo al 28 luglio..cena con la sua famiglia,tutti a mangiare e noi a farci il piedino...ci vede la sua mamma....
> ...


 ma scusa...ora *siete* "diventati grandi" (avevi 22 anni?).eri più vicino a lei che a loro


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> *credo che forse ero troppo ottimista nel pensare che si possa trovare un parere,una discussione in un luogo dove a vedere dalle risposte apparte qualcuno,forse la maggior parte delle persone risponde con finti perbenismi o perchè di venerdi pomeriggio sta solo aspettando di rientrare a lavorare... se qualcuno avesse solo un minimo di esperienza sulle passioni che si possono provare avrebbe già le risposte che chiedete e che dite che ho omesso*...se si decide di andare con un'altra qualcosa che di sicuro che manca...come se decido di rimanere per capire chi amo...non esiste solo persone codarde che con la coda tra le gambe torna dalla moglie solo per il tetto sulla testa... spesso penso che parlando qualcosa aiuti a far chiarezza in momenti difficli..bè...sbagliavo anche questa volta


Ah vabè...allora....

NOn ho capito...la ragzza ora, quanti anni ha? 27??


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma 77 per cosa sta?


le Campe delle tonne.


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2010)

ma con tua moglie come va?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> le Campe delle tonne.


Cazzo smettila :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me non convince una cosa. Lui ha 30 anni, la madre dell'amante 47.
> Dieci anni fa lui aveva 20 anni...ed usciva in coppia con una coppia di 37 anni?
> Non la vedo molto fattibile.
> 
> *Cazzo questo è difficile*...


Ho scritto che a me è capitato.

 Lo so.
Anni fa avevo usato un film (in questi giorni molto attuale "L'asso nella manica" ) per fare "filosofia" coi bambini.
Era sorprendente che, inizialmente, il fatto più grave commesso dal protagonista fosse per loro la storia con una donna sposata.
Poi elencando tutti i fatti e confrontandoli avevano rivisto la loro scala.
E' chiaro che i bambini mettono prima di tutto le cose che sentono minacciose per loro, ma credo che  dovremmo farlo tutti, periodicamente, per riprendere contatto con la realtà e il valore delle cose.


----------



## missing77 (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa...ora *siete* "diventati grandi" (avevi 22 anni?).eri più vicino a lei che a loro





ora io ho 33 anni e lei 26,mia moglie 40..è per questo che frequntavamo loro,in quanto lavoravano insieme e sono una coppia molto giovanile..non capisco bene cosa serva sapere le età...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> credo che forse ero troppo ottimista nel pensare che si possa trovare un parere,una discussione in un luogo dove a vedere dalle risposte apparte qualcuno,forse la maggior parte delle persone risponde con finti perbenismi o perchè di venerdi pomeriggio sta solo aspettando di rientrare a lavorare... se qualcuno avesse solo un minimo di esperienza sulle passioni che si possono provare avrebbe già le risposte che chiedete e che dite che ho omesso...se si decide di andare con un'altra qualcosa che di sicuro che manca...come se decido di rimanere per capire chi amo...non esiste solo persone codarde che con la coda tra le gambe torna dalla moglie solo per il tetto sulla testa... spesso penso che parlando qualcosa aiuti a far chiarezza in momenti difficli..bè...*sbagliavo anche questa volta*


 Non credo che sia il tuo errore più grave.


----------



## missing77 (27 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma con tua moglie come va?




per lei va tutto come prima,a lei nessuno a detto niente,lo sanno solo io l'amante e la mamma...io sto cercando di migliorare la situazione x capire cosa provo...non credo di poter far nient'altro


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> credo che forse ero troppo ottimista nel pensare che si possa trovare un parere,una discussione in un luogo dove a vedere dalle risposte apparte qualcuno,forse la maggior parte delle persone risponde con finti perbenismi o perchè di venerdi pomeriggio sta solo aspettando di rientrare a lavorare... se qualcuno avesse solo un minimo di esperienza sulle passioni che si possono provare avrebbe già le risposte che chiedete e che dite che ho omesso...se si decide di andare con un'altra qualcosa che di sicuro che manca...come se decido di rimanere per capire chi amo...non esiste solo persone codarde che con la coda tra le gambe torna dalla moglie solo per il tetto sulla testa... spesso penso che parlando qualcosa aiuti a far chiarezza in momenti difficli..bè...sbagliavo anche questa volta


no dico.  va bene anche risentirsi se non ti si scrive che sei bravo. ma che tiri fuori la parola codardo tu è da film di woody allen.
Se ami la 24 enne mettiti con lei. in ogni caso una domanda te la voglio fare. immagino che non andiate più daq questi amici. ma la madre di lei e tu cosa avete detto a tua moglie e a suo marito riguardo al fatto che non vi frequentate più (mi pare di aver capito questo)?


----------



## missing77 (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> no dico.  va bene anche risentirsi se non ti si scrive che sei bravo. ma che tiri fuori la parola codardo tu è da film di woody allen.
> Se ami la 24 enne mettiti con lei. in ogni caso una domanda te la voglio fare. immagino che non andiate più daq questi amici. ma la madre di lei e tu cosa avete detto a tua moglie e a suo marito riguardo al fatto che non vi frequentate più (mi pare di aver capito questo)?



come ho scritto ad un altro utente lo sanno solo io lei e la mamma...ci frequentiamo ancora ma con occhi bassi da parte mia sopratutto..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> per lei va tutto come prima,a lei nessuno a detto niente,lo sanno solo io l'amante e la mamma...io sto cercando di migliorare la situazione x capire cosa provo...non credo di poter far nient'altro


 Ma se tu decidessi che ami la ragazza (e se non l'ami per quale motivo hai messo in piedi sta tresca?) come pensi di fare?
Ti metti con la ragazza e molli tua moglie.
Come pensi reagirebbero le altre persone coinvolte?


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> ora io ho 33 anni e lei 26,mia moglie 40..è per questo che frequntavamo loro,in quanto lavoravano insieme e sono una coppia molto giovanile..non capisco bene cosa serva sapere le età...


mo' me li gioco.

giuro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> no dico. va bene anche risentirsi se non ti si scrive che sei bravo. ma che tiri fuori la parola codardo tu è *da film di woody allen.*
> Se ami la 24 enne mettiti con lei. in ogni caso una domanda te la voglio fare. immagino che non andiate più daq questi amici. ma la madre di lei e tu cosa avete detto a tua moglie e a suo marito riguardo al fatto che non vi frequentate più (mi pare di aver capito questo)?


 Essendo uno che si è messo con la figliastra mi pare azzeccato. 
Missing è anche di età giusta per la ragazza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mo' me li gioco.
> 
> giuro.


 Ci dividiamo il superenalotto?


----------



## missing77 (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se tu decidessi che ami la ragazza (e se non l'ami per quale motivo hai messo in piedi sta tresca?) come pensi di fare?
> Ti metti con la ragazza e molli tua moglie.
> Come pensi reagirebbero le altre persone coinvolte?



scusa,come ho scritto...abbiamo iniziato per sesso...se capisco che amo lei...si,mollo tutto,ma la situazione con i figli che mi spaventa


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho scritto che a me è capitato.
> 
> Lo so.
> Anni fa avevo usato un film (in questi giorni molto attuale "L'asso nella manica" ) per fare "filosofia" coi bambini.
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Mi segno il film.



missing77 ha detto:


> per lei va tutto come prima,a lei nessuno a detto niente,lo sanno solo io l'amante e la mamma...io sto cercando di migliorare la situazione x capire cosa provo...non credo di poter far nient'altro


Che intendi migliorare la situazione? Cosa stai facendo?


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci dividiamo il superenalotto?


vai.

ok.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

OT:

Ma non c'era un film intitolato "missing" seguito da un numero?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Essendo uno che si è messo con la figliastra mi pare azzeccato.
> Missing è anche di età giusta per la ragazza.


Solo tu potevi capire il lato oscuro della citazione :carneval:


----------



## missing77 (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Mi segno il film.
> 
> Che intendi migliorare la situazione? Cosa stai facendo?


se siamo arivati a questo punto sarà per errori di entrambi,cerco di capire i miei e poi di risollevare il matrimonio su tutti i fronti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> OT:
> 
> Ma non c'era un film intitolato "missing" seguito da un numero?


 Il film di Costa Gavras sul Cile era solo Missing.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> scusa,come ho scritto...abbiamo iniziato per sesso...se capisco che amo lei...si,mollo tutto,ma la situazione con i figli che mi spaventa


Come pensi di capirlo? Va avanti da qualche anno se ho capito bene...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> scusa,come ho scritto...abbiamo iniziato per sesso...se capisco che amo lei...si,mollo tutto,ma la situazione con i figli che mi spaventa


vediamo se ho capito bene. tua moglie ha 7 anni più di te e i bambini sono nati tutti e due mentre avevi la tresca con la ragazza. sbaglio?
qui ci vuole archimede con tutti 'sti numeri!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> se siamo arivati a questo punto sarà per errori di entrambi,cerco di capire i miei e poi di risollevare il matrimonio su tutti i fronti


 Stai esagerando...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il film di Costa Gavras sul Cile era solo Missing.


Non era "mission" o quello era sul vietnam?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> vediamo se ho capito bene. tua moglie ha 7 anni più di te e i bambini sono nati tutti e due mentre avevi la tresca con la ragazza. sbaglio?
> qui ci vuole archimede con tutti 'sti numeri!


 Dai che vinciamo!
Poi per voi sono troppi ...il grosso lo tengo io... :up:


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> OT:
> 
> Ma non c'era un film intitolato "missing" seguito da un numero?


boh.

ho appetito.

cosa pappi stasera?


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> se siamo arivati a questo punto sarà per errori di entrambi,cerco di capire i miei e poi di risollevare il matrimonio su tutti i fronti


Ma scusa, come pensi di risollevare il matrimonio, se per lei è tutto come prima? 
Come le presenterai la cosa? Con quale motivazione?





miciolidia ha detto:


> boh.
> 
> ho appetito.
> 
> cosa pappi stasera?


Mi sono appena ricordata che dovevo cucinare. :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> Non era "mission" o quello era sul vietnam?


 mission era sulle missioni...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come pensi di capirlo? Va avanti da qualche anno se ho capito bene...


vedo che non sono l'unico che annaspa nel tentativo di mettere a fuoco la storia. bene.  :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> boh.
> 
> ho appetito.
> 
> cosa pappi stasera?


 Ho fatto il polpettone.
Adesso metto in forno i peperoni e ci son già i fagiolini.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> se siamo arivati a questo punto sarà per errori di entrambi,cerco di capire i miei e poi di risollevare il matrimonio su tutti i fronti


ok, so che dopo questa risposta mi verrà l'ulcera ma la domanda la faccio ugualmente. quali sarebbero i suoi?


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sono appena ricordata che dovevo cunare. :unhappy:



avevi giurato di stare qui, ferma dove sei :singleeye:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> mission era sulle missioni...


c'era un film con il numero 77. sono sicuro.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> avevi giurato di stare qui, ferma dove sei :singleeye:


Ma sei terribile :carneval: Comunque avevo giurato di scrivere qualcosa di accettabile...e l'ho fatto! 
...e vabè, mi sono ricordata che qualcosa di veloce da fare c'è...

Anche se mi autoinviterei volentieri da persa...:condom:


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho fatto il polpettone.
> Adesso metto in forno i peperoni e ci son già i fagiolini.


 delizioso


io ho stirato tutto il pom. ora pizzo


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma sei terribile :carneval: Comunque avevo giurato di scrivere qualcosa di accettabile...e l'ho fatto!
> ...e vabè, mi sono ricordata che qualcosa di veloce da fare c'è...


Digiunare? :carneval:


----------



## Fabry (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> c'era un film con il numero 77. sono sicuro.



Airport 77


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

J'amo fatta.
Airport 77!!!!!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> Digiunare? :carneval:


    
Ho già fame....:unhappy:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Airport 77


ci sono arrivato da solo. Tiè!


----------



## Fabry (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> J'amo fatta.
> Airport 77!!!!!!!! :carneval:



:up:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho già fame....:unhappy:


come sei volubile.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

ma missing è scomparso? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> come sei volubile.


 Dipende..:carneval:
Sul cibo magari un pochino. :carneval:

Suvvia stiamo andando OT...
Andiamo a cercare missing.:nuke:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dipende..:carneval:
> Sul cibo magari un pochino. :carneval:
> 
> Suvvia stiamo andando OT...
> Andiamo a cercare missing.:nuke:


potremo mettere la sua foto sui cartoni del latte ahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

Comunque, queste storie non sono nuove, esistono da sempre


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

se fosse stato reale Missing, in un nano secondo mi avrebbe sfanc.
e ragione avrebbe avuto.

e invece , fermo, impassibile, si è controllato sino alla fine. 
e poi appaiono semre tutti al tramonto..che romantici.
mi spiace aver spaccato le balle cosi . ma ora ce lo posso mandare.

da un medico pero'.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

missing ci sei?
come hai capito non è che io sia benevolo con te ma vorrei sapere ugualmente quali errori ha fatto tua moglie.


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> se fosse stato reale Missing, in un nano secondo mi avrebbe sfanc.
> e ragione avrebbe avuto.
> 
> e invece , fermo, impassibile, si è controllato sino alla fine.
> ...


Guarda che e' ancora logato e, ci sta leggendo


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> se siamo arivati a questo punto sarà per errori di entrambi,cerco di capire i miei *e poi di risollevare il matrimonio su tutti i fronti*


Allora avevi già deciso il da farsi prima di scrivere qui 
Ma allora a cosa serve leggere i nostri interventi?:singleeye:


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

è li che sta ...
meditand:voodoo vendetta


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> è li che sta ...
> meditand:voodoo vendetta




E' andato via  ha rinunciato :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> potremo mettere la sua foto sui cartoni del latte ahahahahah


 No...sulle scatolette di simmenthal!!



Mari' ha detto:


> Comunque, queste storie non sono nuove, esistono da sempre


 Si..ma il piedino con la moglie accanto....



miciolidia ha detto:


> è li che sta ...
> meditand:voodoo vendetta


  Mi sto preoccupando.



Mari' ha detto:


> E' andato via  ha rinunciato :carneval:


 Magari ha preso una decisione!
Missing, torna a racccontare la tua storia...e rispondi alle domande!!


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Boh, forse aspetterà a tornare quando e se qualcuno gli dirà quanto è figo a smutandare la figlia degli amici


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> Boh, forse aspetterà a tornare quando e se qualcuno gli dirà quanto è figo a smutandare la figlia degli amici


Quanto è figo no...ma magari si aspettava mooolta più comprensione (leggasi: poco peso al tradimento e tanti "mi dispiace"...)


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quanto è figo no...ma magari si aspettava mooolta più comprensione (leggasi: poco peso al tradimento e tanti "mi dispiace"...)


"mi dispiace" poi perchè?


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Magari ha preso una decisione!
> Missing, torna a racccontare la tua storia...e rispondi alle domande!!



Chissa' cosa ne pensa Pinceron di questa storia  :rotfl::rotfl: oggi non si e' visto in giro  :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> "mi dispiace" poi perchè?


 Ma coma...della sua brutta situazione! :carneval:


Mari' ha detto:


> Chissa' cosa ne pensa Pinceron di questa storia  :rotfl::rotfl: oggi non si e' visto in giro  :carneval:


 Penserà che gli abbiamo fatto scappare un altro adepto! :rotfl: :rotfl:
Perdonami conte...:carneval:


----------



## dave.one (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A chi servisse


Grazie, i pop corn di stasera non erano un gran ché...


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> ma missing è scomparso? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


 
mi dite come fate ad essere certi che non era una storia vera?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mi dite come fate ad essere certi che non era una storia vera?


 Io non ero certa.
Ma hai letto come mi ha risposto?
Il mio post era serio davvero e non solo il mio.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mi dite come fate ad essere certi che non era una storia vera?


ho  visto che non rispondeva più e ho fatto la battuta perchè missing in inglese significa scomparso. comunque può essere benissimo vera, non sono stato io a scrivere che non era vera


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> le Campe delle tonne.


mi hai fatto sputare:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> ho visto che non rispondeva più e ho fatto la battuta perchè missing in inglese significa scomparso. comunque può essere benissimo vera, non sono stato io a scrivere che non era vera


 
lo so ho letto già da oggi. Ma per lo più siete bravi a scoprire i troll:up:


Io invece  ..mi faccio infinocchiare da tutti


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> c'era un film con il numero 77. sono sicuro.


airport 77:mexican:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> lo so ho letto già da oggi. Ma per lo più siete bravi a scoprire i troll:up:
> 
> 
> Io invece  ..mi faccio infinocchiare da tutti


siete? io mi sono fatto infinocchiare da persone in carne ed ossa quindi non faccio testo :carneval::carneval:


----------



## dave.one (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> delizioso
> 
> 
> io ho stirato tutto il pom. ora pizzo


Pop corn e pompelmo... 
Nel frattempo c'era Yes Man in tivvù, ma non mi sconquaqquera molto, quindi mi sono spostato sul mio fido acer.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> airport 77:mexican:


ciao coreeeeeee


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

scusate ma devo dirlo..non condivido affatto tutta la serie di commenti che avete scritto a missing.
La storia è verosimilissima e non capisco perchè abbiate tutti risposto così.
Che un uomo di 33 anni si perda dietro a una 24enne è inverosimile?
che esista un'amicizia tra coppie di diversa età è inverosimile?
stavolta mi pare siate stati troppo  veloci nel giudicare troll uno che ha un problema.
Magari non ci ho capito un casso ma così la vedo io..


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> ciao coreeeeeee


cazzone, ho visto solo ora:carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> scusate ma devo dirlo..non condivido affatto tutta la serie di commenti che avete scritto a missing.
> La storia è verosimilissima e non capisco perchè abbiate tutti risposto così.
> Che un uomo di 33 anni si perda dietro a una 24enne è inverosimile?
> che esista un'amicizia tra coppie di diversa età è inverosimile?
> ...


io non ho fatto commenti sulla veridicità. non ho capito alcune cose e ho chiesto. il resto che ho scritto non c'entrava nlla con la storia di missing.
di più nin zo


----------



## dave.one (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> siete? io mi sono fatto infinocchiare da persone in carne ed ossa quindi non faccio testo :carneval::carneval:


Si tratta sempre di questioni "virtuali", no? Poiché se l'infinocchiatura è in carne ed ossa....


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> cazzone, ho visto solo ora:carneval:


ti salvi solo per l'emoticon :carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Si tratta sempre di questioni "virtuali", no? Poiché se l'infinocchiatura è in carne ed ossa....


Non l'ho capita


----------



## dave.one (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> Non l'ho capita


Niente Leonardo, dopo le ore 23 vado in tilt da pop corn e non riesco a mischiare bene le parole.
abbi pazienza!


----------



## missing77 (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> scusate ma devo dirlo..non condivido affatto tutta la serie di commenti che avete scritto a missing.
> La storia è verosimilissima e non capisco perchè abbiate tutti risposto così.
> Che un uomo di 33 anni si perda dietro a una 24enne è inverosimile?
> che esista un'amicizia tra coppie di diversa età è inverosimile?
> ...




al di la di tutti i commenti...io volevo avere un confronto di idee,forse xchè non sto bene in questo momento,ma non credo che un forum...anche se lecito che sia cosi,non mi aiuta...speravo solo in qualcuno con una storia simile sfociata in amore mi dicesse cosa ha fatto..


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> al di la di tutti i commenti...io volevo avere un confronto di idee,forse xchè non sto bene in questo momento,ma non credo che un forum...anche se lecito che sia cosi,non mi aiuta...speravo solo in qualcuno con una storia simile sfociata in amore mi dicesse cosa ha fatto..


Ora sto andando ma qui potrai avere pareri e consigli, magari critiche , esperienze diverse forse ma tutti nella stessa barca.
a presto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> al di la di tutti i commenti...io volevo avere un confronto di idee,forse xchè non sto bene in questo momento,ma non credo che un forum...anche se lecito che sia cosi,non mi aiuta...speravo solo in qualcuno con una storia simile sfociata in amore mi dicesse cosa ha fatto..


 Comincia a rispondere ai chiarimenti.
Non sono provocazioni è per capire.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chissa' cosa ne pensa Pinceron di questa storia  :rotfl::rotfl: oggi non si e' visto in giro  :carneval:


Arrivo ora donna! Questioni oggettive mi hanno tenuto lontano dal forum...sto impazzendo, troppe questioni da seguire.


----------



## Luigi III (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A chi servisse


 Condivido quel che ti ha detto la madre di lei: siete 2 schifosi. Avete preso tutti per il c. e ora venite a piangere? 
Persa, grazie del pensiero. Ne ho avuto bisogno.


----------



## Amarax (28 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> al di la di tutti i commenti...io volevo avere un confronto di idee,forse xchè non sto bene in questo momento,ma non credo che un forum...anche se lecito che sia cosi,non mi aiuta...speravo solo in qualcuno con una storia simile sfociata in amore mi dicesse cosa ha fatto..


 
Diciamo che qui siamo tutti scottati da tradimenti.
Diciamo pure che c'è qualcuno che si diverte a mettere su storie per scopi vari...
Io credo che la tua storia sia verosimile e ti dico la mia opinione.
Dunque...
a me fa male pensare che tu abbia avuto 2 figli mentre intrattenevi una relazione.
Ma a tua suocera non avreste potuto dire che la relazione non c'era e che era uno scherzo? risolvevate il primo problema "urgente".
Il secondo è capire chi ami. 
Prova a fare il vuoto nella mente ed immagina per l'una e l'altra (in momenti diversi )che non c'è più, che è morta. Devi vederlo reale, come un film che si snoda davanti ai tuoi occhi. Pensare che mai più vedrete lo stesso film, farete una passeggiata...tutto quello che avresti voluto dirle e non puoi più.
Dove stai peggio ...è lei.

La vita insegna che troppo spesso con trppa facilità si tradisce proprio chi si è affidato a te.
Questo crea un dolore che dilania e che non fa più vivere bene.


----------



## aristocat (28 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Diciamo che qui siamo tutti scottati da tradimenti.
> Diciamo pure che c'è qualcuno che si diverte a mettere su storie per scopi vari...
> Io credo che la tua storia sia verosimile e ti dico la mia opinione.
> Dunque...
> ...


Ama ti quoto su tutto, salvo in quello che ho grassettato ... altro che risolvere; la toppa sarebbe peggio del buco :blank:


----------



## Amarax (28 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ama ti quoto su tutto, salvo in quello che ho grassettato ... altro che risolvere; la toppa sarebbe peggio del buco :blank:


 
Sarebbe stata una bugia a fin di bene. Credo che la signora stia da schifo a sapere tutto questo.
Poi...non so . Mi  sa che hai ragione tu.:blank:


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2010)

fra tanti numeri confusi uno in particolare  è incomprensibile : perché fare 2 figli durante l'evoluzione di questo amore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> fra tanti numeri confusi uno in particolare è incomprensibile : perché fare 2 figli durante l'evoluzione di questo amore.


 Perché la moglie, già vicina ai 40, non poteva aspettare.
Perché restare con la moglie?
Magari si potebbe partire dal chiedere perché questo rapporto asimmetrico per età.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché la moglie, già vicina ai 40, non poteva aspettare.
> Perché restare con la moglie?
> Magari si potebbe partire dal chiedere perché questo rapporto asimmetrico per età.


 vabbè adesso non esageriamo. 10 anni non sono molti se lui è (parlo in generale)  maturo. se lui fosse più grande di 10 anni diresti la stessa cosa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> vabbè adesso non esageriamo. 10 anni non sono molti se lui è (parlo in generale) maturo. se lui fosse più grande di 10 anni diresti la stessa cosa?


 Non lo direi in nessun caso ...se non ci fosse questo tradimento di mezzo.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo direi in nessun caso ...se non ci fosse questo tradimento di mezzo.


 che c'entra? se fossero coetanei forse avrebbe tradito lo stesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> che c'entra? se fossero coetanei forse avrebbe tradito lo stesso.


 Certo, lo so bene.
Ma analizzavo questo dato pure in relazione al fatto che ha avuto due figli mentre aveva la relazione.


----------



## missing77 (28 Agosto 2010)

per rispondere un po a tutti... io non voglio arginare il problema,ma risolverlo,quindi ora che il casino è successo prenderò le conseguenze,ma la cosa che mi sta a cuore è capire chi amo,cosi che potrò concentrarmi fino in fondo su di lei...il perchè è successo,xchè due figli..l'eta..che non capisco cosa centri,cmq,sono cose della vita che succedono,non mi pento di niente in quanto a rinnegare cio che ho fatto mi sentire ancora piu stupido,come se non avessi saputo...lo sapevo...e per rispondere anche ad un altra domanda fatta io non ho iniziato la relazione con l'amante amandola,ma facendo solo dell'ottimo sesso,come buona parte dei traditori..è verso la fine dei quasi 3 anni che ci siamo innamorati...non era prevedibile,condannatemi per l'adulterio ma non perchè l'amore sembra essere nato.

n.b. gli anni che dividono mia moglie da me sono 7,io ho 33 anni ora come scritto un po di mess prima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> per rispondere un po a tutti... io non voglio arginare il problema,ma risolverlo,quindi ora che il casino è successo prenderò le conseguenze,ma la cosa che mi sta a cuore è capire chi amo,cosi che potrò concentrarmi fino in fondo su di lei...il perchè è successo,xchè due figli..l'eta..che non capisco cosa centri,cmq,sono cose della vita che succedono,non mi pento di niente in quanto a rinnegare cio che ho fatto mi sentire ancora piu stupido,come se non avessi saputo...lo sapevo...e per rispondere anche ad un altra domanda fatta io non ho iniziato la relazione con l'amante amandola,ma facendo solo dell'ottimo sesso,come buona parte dei traditori..è verso la fine dei quasi 3 anni che ci siamo innamorati...non era prevedibile,condannatemi per l'adulterio ma non perchè l'amore sembra essere nato.
> 
> n.b. gli anni che dividono mia moglie da me sono 7,io ho 33 anni ora come scritto un po di mess prima


 Spesso i traditori amano solo loro stessi, ma mi pare che tu non ami neanche te stesso.
Non hai risposto a nulla.


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> al di la di tutti i commenti...io volevo avere un confronto di idee,forse xchè non sto bene in questo momento,ma non credo che un forum...anche se lecito che sia cosi,non mi aiuta...speravo solo in qualcuno con una storia simile sfociata in amore mi dicesse cosa ha fatto..


 Sarebbe carino se rispondessi alle domande che ti sono state fatte.
Te lo scrivo più grande, così si legge meglio: 
Non ti si può dare consiglio, se non chiarisci certi aspetti della tua storia con tua moglie...e con la tua amante. Non puoi pretende di trovare una storia uguale/simile alla tua, perchè ogni storia è a se...e perchè qui non ci sono casi in cui un traditore ha lasciato la moglie per l'amante (almeno non ora).



amarax ha detto:


> Ma a tua suocera non avreste potuto dire che la relazione non c'era e che era uno scherzo? risolvevate il primo problema "urgente".



A parte che non è la suocera, ma è la madre della ragazza, nonchè amica di famiglia e della moglie (...), quando poi scusa amarax, ma che dici?
Ma ti pare che si possa dire ad una donna di 47 anni, che ha visto la figlia e un uomo sposato farsi piedino, che era uno scherzo???  
Non ti aspetterai davvero che ci si creda ad una cosa del genere? :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> per rispondere un po a tutti... io non voglio arginare il problema,ma risolverlo,quindi ora che il casino è successo prenderò le conseguenze,ma la cosa che mi sta a cuore è capire chi amo,cosi che potrò concentrarmi fino in fondo su di lei...il perchè è successo,*xchè due figl*i..l'eta..c*he non capisco cosa centri,*cmq,sono cose della vita che succedono,non mi pento di niente in quanto a rinnegare cio che ho fatto mi sentire ancora piu stupido,come se non avessi saputo...lo sapevo...e per rispondere anche ad un altra domanda fatta io non ho iniziato la relazione con l'amante amandola,ma facendo solo dell'ottimo sesso,come buona parte dei traditori..è verso la fine dei quasi 3 anni che ci siamo innamorati...non era prevedibile,condannatemi per l'adulterio ma non perchè l'amore sembra essere nato.
> 
> n.b. gli anni che dividono mia moglie da me sono 7,io ho 33 anni ora come scritto un po di mess prima


è un limite mio, evidentemente.
non riesco a comprendere come si possa mettere  al mondo un figlio, e poi un  altro, con una relazione in corso e tanta confusione in testa.
tutto il resto mi pare secondario


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un limite mio, evidentemente.
> non riesco a comprendere come si possa mettere al mondo un figlio, e poi un altro, con una relazione in corso e tanta confusione in testa.
> tutto il resto mi pare secondario


 perchè se lui diceva alla moglie aspettiamo lei si sarebbe insospettita e csi sarebbe chiesta il perchè del "momentaneo" rifiuto vista l'età di lei.
per il resto quoto. confusione.


----------



## Abigail (28 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un limite mio, evidentemente.
> non riesco a comprendere come si possa mettere  al mondo un figlio, e poi un  altro, con una relazione in corso e tanta confusione in testa.
> tutto il resto mi pare secondario


è pure mio limite ma non posso che constatare che capita un po' tanto spesso


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> è pure mio limite ma non posso che constatare che capita un po' tanto spesso


è la leggerezza della totale mancanza di responsabilità.
non si pensa: sto mettendo al mondo una vita che merita il meglio e mi  devo impegnare a darglielo.
...è successo...sarà quel che sarà...


----------



## Abigail (28 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la leggerezza della totale mancanza di responsabilità.
> non si pensa: sto mettendo al mondo una vita che merita il meglio e mi  devo impegnare a darglielo.
> ...è successo...sarà quel che sarà...


anche perchè tante volte non lo si fa coscientemente e con totale volontà.
Credo che a volte si portino avanti gravidanze indesiderate solo per collante o perchè sono semplicemente scese dal cielo.
O forse sono solo illusa a credere che succeda. Perchè mettere al mondo un figlio in una situazione del genere (avendo un amante)credo sia un delitto.


----------



## Abigail (28 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*

ho detto la stessa cosa che avevi detto tu??:unhappy::singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ho detto la stessa cosa che avevi detto tu??:unhappy::singleeye:


repetita juvant


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2010)

Allora, noto alcune piccole incongruenze...allora il mettere al mondo non un figlio ma due figli!!! Allora ci sta nella idea che la moglie vicina ai 40 anni si sia detta "ohibò, forse se voglio avere un figlio è ora di pensarci un pochino su!" e comprendo anche che Missing abbia acconsentito perchè in quel momento per ui l'altra era solo "una isola felice" dove usare il suo biscione incontrollabile. Ma il secondo??? Missing, già il primo figlio mentre tu avevi una relazione parallela è un poco stupida come idea ma ho messo le motivazioni, ma il secondo figlio che è figlio della totale incapacità di pensare?  Ok, tolto il problema figli Missing ti chiedi perchè il problema età sia rilevante, ma te lo dico io perchè e con un semplice calcolo 40-26=14...cioè la tua amante ha 14 anni meno di tua moglie, di certo è più carucccia di lei, no?  E tu hai una età tgtra le due oltretutto e come più volte ho visto è più semplice che un uomo accetti una donna più grande solo agli inizi...ma poi la carne  è debole e le figlie degli amici giovani e belline, no?
Dai su pensaci, tu sei andato con lei non solo per sesso, ma perchè più giovane ed evidentemente più "fresca" scusatemi il termine, cioè più vicino a quell'ideale di bellezza che forse era dentro di te.
Perchè quindi un rapporto con una donna più vecchia di te di 7 anni? Lo sai che solitamente questi rappporrti falliscono miseramente? Guarda un poco te!


----------



## Amarax (28 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sarebbe carino se rispondessi alle domande che ti sono state fatte.
> Te lo scrivo più grande, così si legge meglio:
> Non ti si può dare consiglio, se non chiarisci certi aspetti della tua storia con tua moglie...e con la tua amante. Non puoi pretende di trovare una storia uguale/simile alla tua, perchè ogni storia è a se...e perchè qui non ci sono casi in cui un traditore ha lasciato la moglie per l'amante (almeno non ora).
> 
> ...


 
scusa..sto fuori


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> scusa..sto fuori


Ma mica devi chiedermi scusa eh....scusa di che?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,sono nuovo del forum che ho trovato per caso nel web...ho bisogno di sfogarmi per avere pareri e provare a far chiarezza.
> tutto inizia 10 anni fà,io e mia moglie,che all'epoca era la compagna,cominciamo ad uscire con una coppia piu "matura" di eta di noi.Loro sono sposati ed hanno una figlia che all'epoca era molto piccola 16 anni circa...
> passa il tempo,e noi ci sposiamo 2004 ma nel frattempo frequentando i nostri amici in maniera quasi familiare ovviamente fondiamo le nostre famiglie,cene eventi e festività,senza parlare di ferie sempre con loro e due figli...nel frattempo nasce qualcosa tra la figlia,ora diventata grande circa 24 anni, e me 30enne.
> Lei all'epoca stava cercando casa con il fidanzato 28 enne,e tra risate qualche messaggio e forse un pizzico di malizia iniziamo una storia parallella...sesso...fin da subito notiamo una certa alchimia non solo sessuale che va alla grande ma anche nella vita quotidiana...a distanza di quasi 3 anni,e diversi momenti difficili dovuti alla nostra storia che ci procurava dubbi e sensi di colpa...arriviamo al 28 luglio..cena con la sua famiglia,tutti a mangiare e noi a farci il piedino...ci vede la sua mamma....
> ...


Mah ragazzo mio, le tue sono storiacce eh? Non mi ricordo ma esiste un film che ha questa trama. Però non posso occuparmi di tutto: io mi dedico di donne adultere. Se sei stato beccato devi chiudere, io al tuo posto, non avrei fatto piedino quella sera...
Prova a occuparti un po' dei tuoi figli: mi ricordo bene che a quell'età sono molto impegnativi...


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah ragazzo mio, le tue sono storiacce eh? Non mi ricordo ma esiste un film che ha questa trama. Però non posso occuparmi di tutto: io mi dedico di donne adultere. Se sei stato beccato devi chiudere, io al tuo posto, non avrei fatto piedino quella sera...
> *Prova a occuparti un po' dei tuoi figli: mi ricordo bene che a quell'età sono molto impegnativi.*..


perfetto.


----------



## Micia (28 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> per rispondere un po a tutti... io non voglio arginare il problema,ma risolverlo,quindi ora che il casino è successo prenderò le conseguenze,ma la cosa che mi sta a cuore è capire chi amo,cosi che potrò concentrarmi fino in fondo su di lei...il perchè è successo,xchè due figli..l'eta..che non capisco cosa centri,cmq,sono cose della vita che succedono,non mi pento di niente in quanto a rinnegare cio che ho fatto mi sentire ancora piu stupido,come se non avessi saputo...lo sapevo...e per rispondere anche ad un altra domanda fatta io non ho iniziato la relazione con l'amante amandola,ma facendo solo dell'ottimo sesso,come buona parte dei traditori..è verso la fine dei quasi 3 anni che ci siamo innamorati...non era prevedibile,condannatemi per l'adulterio ma non perchè l'amore sembra essere nato.
> 
> n.b. gli anni che dividono mia moglie da me sono 7,io ho 33 anni ora come scritto un po di mess prima





contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah ragazzo mio, le tue sono storiacce eh? Non mi ricordo ma esiste un film che ha questa trama. Però non posso occuparmi di tutto: io mi dedico di donne adultere. Se sei stato beccato devi chiudere, io al tuo posto, non avrei fatto piedino quella sera...
> Prova a occuparti un po' dei tuoi figli: mi ricordo bene che a quell'età sono molto impegnativi...




quello che desidaravo scrivere. 

ma ti pare che in una confusione simile possa fare la sola cosa che scioglierebbe questa matassa?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quello che desidaravo scrivere.
> 
> ma ti pare che in una confusione simile possa fare la sola cosa che scoglierebbe quest matassa?
> [/U]


Insomma quando le acque si fanno cattive bisogna chiudere.
Cavoli anche a me piacerebbe molto avere una ninfetta ai miei piedi, per sollazzarmi, ma non posso ho molte responsabilità nella vita vera e alcune molto gravi. Non riesco a leggere tutto sotto l'egida dell'amore. Ma quale matassa, qui si gioca con catene di ferro come se fossero ghirlande fiorite...
Cosa diceva Farfalla? Lui ha sempre messo la moglie e i figli prima. Cavoli non resta molto eh? E ci si accontenta. Qua sto qua vorrebbe disfare una famiglia per un capriccio. Non si può.


----------



## Amarax (28 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma mica devi chiedermi scusa eh....scusa di che?


Ho detto una cretineria enorme :no:


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ho detto una cretineria enorme :no:


 Ma va laaaaaaaaa!!!!
Hai solo confuso un po' i ruoli e le situazioni...che sarà mai!
Non pensaci!! :up:


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ho detto una cretineria enorme :no:


No ama, hai detto una cosa purtroppo vera, era la cosa da fare per evitare problemi, ma i due avrebbeero continuato a fare i cretinotti in barba a tutto e tutti. Di fare piedino a tavola prorpio non si può sentire, afffianco della oglie fare così non è solo imperdonabile ma persino stupido.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma quando le acque si fanno cattive bisogna chiudere.
> Cavoli anche a me piacerebbe molto avere una ninfetta ai miei piedi, per sollazzarmi, ma non posso ho molte responsabilità nella vita vera e alcune molto gravi. Non riesco a leggere tutto sotto l'egida dell'amore. Ma quale matassa, qui si gioca con catene di ferro come se fossero ghirlande fiorite...
> Cosa diceva Farfalla? Lui ha sempre messo la moglie e i figli prima. Cavoli non resta molto eh? E ci si accontenta. Qua sto qua vorrebbe disfare una famiglia per un capriccio. Non si può.


 eh già...cavoli...hai molte responsabilità...che peccato...


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No ama, *hai detto una cosa purtroppo vera, era la cosa da fare per evitare problemi,* ma i due avrebbeero continuato a fare i cretinotti in barba a tutto e tutti. Di fare piedino a tavola prorpio non si può sentire, afffianco della oglie fare così non è solo imperdonabile ma persino stupido.


 Cioè dire alla madre della ragazza, che li aveva visti fare piedino, che era uno scherzo?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No ama, hai detto una cosa purtroppo vera, era la cosa da fare per evitare problemi, ma i due avrebbeero continuato a fare i cretinotti in barba a tutto e tutti. Di fare piedino a tavola prorpio non si può sentire, afffianco della oglie fare così non è solo imperdonabile ma persino stupido.


Ma figurati sciocco...
Da che mondo salti fuori tu...
Da che mondo e mondo...il gioco del piedino è proprio una cosa simile agli sguardi...mah...te di galateo erotico non ne sai nulla eh?
Però se si sono fatti beccare, il giochino è sventato.
Figura di merda e basta piedino.


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figura di merda e basta piedino.


 Quoto....


----------



## Micia (28 Agosto 2010)

giocare col piedino lo trovo volgare.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma figurati sciocco...
> Da che mondo salti fuori tu...
> Da che mondo e mondo...il gioco del piedino è proprio una cosa simile agli sguardi...mah...te di galateo erotico non ne sai nulla eh?
> Però se si sono fatti beccare, il giochino è sventato.
> Figura di merda e basta piedino.


 conte invece tu da dove sei spuntato? dal manuale erotico di Melissa P?
:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> giocare col piedino lo trovo volgare.


Ma alcune piace no?
E il giochino della forchetta che cade a terra?
E quello...io vado al bagno ( e con gli occhi, dai cretino seguimi?)
Tutto un mondo...
Ma ste robe sono divertenti se condivise, no?
Sono cose così...leggere...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> conte invece tu da dove sei spuntato? dal manuale erotico di Melissa P?
> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


No sono cresciuto con certe donne.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No sono cresciuto con certe donne.


 ma dai smettila, che certe volte scrivi come un libro stampato. scusa eh?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No sono cresciuto con certe donne.


ah dimenticavo. puoi sempre cambiare giro. anche io sono cresciuto con certe persone, ma sono venuto su in maniera differente. quindi eviterei di raccontarmela/tela. almeno non fai la figura di quello che si giustifica come un colpevole beccato con le mani nel sacco.


----------



## Micia (28 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> ah dimenticavo. puoi sempre cambiare giro. anche io sono cresciuto con certe persone, ma sono venuto su in maniera differente. quindi eviterei di raccontarmela/tela. almeno non fai la figura di quello che si giustifica come un colpevole beccato con le mani nel sacco.



ti sei mai preso la scossa per aver messo la mano nel sacco?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ti sei mai preso la scossa per aver messo la mano nel sacco?


alla lunga mi è capitato. nel mentre mi piaceva


----------



## Micia (28 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> alla lunga mi è capitato. nel mentre mi piaceva


anche a me è capitato. pero' nel breve.

ho imparato anche da quello.


e oggi sapresti riconoscere una scossa senza doverci mettere le mani nel sacco?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> anche a me è capitato. pero' nel breve.
> 
> ho imparato anche da quello.
> 
> ...


Se avessi capito ...potrei inserirmi...:carneval:


----------



## Micia (28 Agosto 2010)

maddai che hai capito...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> maddai che hai capito...


 Non ho capito davvero.
Far giochini?


----------



## Micia (28 Agosto 2010)

no, non i giochini.
io mi riferivo al fatto di aver messo le mani in sacco, accorgersi che era meglio se non le avessi messe, e bon...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, non i giochini.
> io mi riferivo al fatto di aver messo le mani in sacco, accorgersi che era meglio se non le avessi messe, e bon...


 Ma non ho capito a cosa ci si riferisce con mettere le mani nel sacco.


----------



## Micia (28 Agosto 2010)

mani nel sacco = conoscere o avere una relazione. molto banalmente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mani nel sacco = conoscere o avere una relazione. molto banalmente.


Ma in qualche senso "illecita" se no non è mani nel sacco no?
Se è illecita si sa che si prende la scossa, no?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> anche a me è capitato. pero' nel breve.
> 
> ho imparato anche da quello.
> 
> ...


 ho imparato che bisogna rischiare. anche se c'è una vocina che ti dice no. però prima do' la scelta all'altra persona di andarsene o di non incominciare nulla. se rimane e mi delude lo sa in anticipo che  che finisce male.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma in qualche senso "illecita" se no non è mani nel sacco no?
> Se è illecita si sa che si prende la scossa, no?


 non è detto. però nemmeno ci si deve giustificare:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> non è detto. però nemmeno ci si deve giustificare:mrgreen:


 Illecita per uno o per l'altro dei coinvolti.
In questo caso la scossa è garantita.
Se invece si parla di relazioni in generale ...eh ci si butta e poi ..sarà quel sarà.
Nel primo caso non so di cosa ci si debba giustificare o su chi scaricare responsabilità.


----------



## Micia (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma in qualche senso "illecita" se no non è mani nel sacco no?
> Se è illecita si sa che si prende la scossa, no?




si hai ragione.

pensando a me stessa la risposta non era connotata nei  termini di illeicità.

nel senso che io , quando la presi, la scossa, non dovevo rendere conto a nessuno.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Illecita per uno o per l'altro dei coinvolti.
> In questo caso la scossa è garantita.
> Se invece si parla di relazioni in generale ...eh ci si butta e poi ..sarà quel sarà.
> Nel primo caso non so di cosa ci si debba giustificare o su chi scaricare responsabilità.


si parlava del fatto che io ho fatto notare al conte che lui scrive da manuale erotico dell'amante pressapochista (più o meno) e a questo lui mi ha risposto che era cresciuto con un tipo di donne, quasi a dare un motivo del perchè. quindi gli ho fatto anche notare che non c'era bisogno di giustificarsi come uno beccato con le mani nel sacco. ci sei adesso? se fai o propugni certe cose devi anche essere responsabile di questo, non scaricare le "responsabilità" su qualcun'altro. è chiaro ora?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> si parlava del fatto che io ho fatto notare al conte che lui scrive da manuale erotico dell'amante pressapochista (più o meno) e a questo lui mi ha risposto che era cresciuto con un tipo di donne, quasi a dare un motivo del perchè. quindi gli ho fatto anche notare che non c'era bisogno di giustificarsi come uno beccato con le mani nel sacco. ci sei adesso? se fai o propugni certe cose devi anche essere responsabile di questo, non scaricare le "responsabilità" su qualcun'altro. è chiaro ora?


 Questo l'avevo capito (non sono proprio trullissima), ma non aveva capito il seguito.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

comunque io me ne vado a nanna. chiudete le porte che entrano i ladri!:carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo l'avevo capito (non sono proprio trullissima), ma non aveva capito il seguito.


 c'è stata una piccola divagazione personale :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si hai ragione.
> 
> pensando a me stessa la risposta non era connotata nei termini di illeicità.
> 
> nel senso che io , quando la presi, la scossa, non dovevo rendere conto a nessuno.


 Ma allora non era dipeso da te.
E non c'era ragione di giustificarsi. A meno che non fosse proprio una scossa annunciata dal tipo di persona.


----------



## Micia (28 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> comunque io me ne vado a nanna. chiudete le porte che entrano i ladri!:carneval:



i ladri...bella questa...

notte leo


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> i ladri...bella questa...
> 
> notte leo


 in effetti è meglio che chiudete le porte. qualcuno potrebbe uscire...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Micia (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma allora non era dipeso da te.
> E non c'era ragione di giustificarsi. A meno che non fosse proprio una scossa annunciata dal tipo di persona.



si era rprorio una scossa preannunciata dal tipo di persona che sentivo non mi sarebbe piaciuta.


----------



## Micia (28 Agosto 2010)

no, è molto affezzionato, non esce


Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> in effetti è meglio che chiudete le porte. qualcuno potrebbe uscire...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## minnie (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il secchio serve a questo..ù.ù
> 
> 
> Allora per prima cosa, hai scritto pochissimo del rapporto con tua moglie, per poterti dare un consiglio: com'era prima di conoscere sessualmente la figlia degli amici? E durante? E ora?
> ...


 
ma vuoi mettere l'adrenalina? che poi è il 99% del piacere del tradimento?


----------



## minnie (30 Agosto 2010)

missing77 ha detto:


> credo che forse ero troppo ottimista nel pensare che si possa trovare un parere,una discussione in un luogo dove a vedere dalle risposte apparte qualcuno,forse la maggior parte delle persone risponde con finti perbenismi o perchè di venerdi pomeriggio sta solo aspettando di rientrare a lavorare... se qualcuno avesse solo un minimo di esperienza sulle passioni che si possono provare avrebbe già le risposte che chiedete e che dite che ho omesso...se si decide di andare con un'altra qualcosa che di sicuro che manca...come se decido di rimanere per capire chi amo...non esiste solo persone codarde che con la coda tra le gambe torna dalla moglie solo per il tetto sulla testa... spesso penso che parlando qualcosa aiuti a far chiarezza in momenti difficli..bè...sbagliavo anche questa volta


 
Allora: sono stata l'amante del mio attuale compagno, che all'inizio della relazione aveva un bambino di quattro anni, per anni.
E' stata una alchimia all'inizio, pura chimica. Quindi di passione ne so quanto te. Ma so anche cosa significa fare l'amante per anni, se non è solo sesso ma se ti innamori davvero. Ed è brutto. E ora so cosa significa essere tradita. Ed è peggio. Non è moralismo sai? E' toglierti le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi e vedere la realtà per quello che è, e non per come ti fa comodo vederla.  E da codarda, ti assicuro che è molto più codardo chi come te fa piedino sotto il tavolo con la moglie a fianco che chi resta con la moglie lasciando l'amante. E chi ama l'amante, caro, la moglie la lascia. Sai chi resta con la moglie e con l'amante? Chi ama solo se stesso. Tutti vorremmo una pacca sulle spalle e l'assoluzione con tre avemaria. Se invece vuoi sentire come è la verità, allora ascolta. Altrementi recita i tuoi avemaria e continua a farti i fatti tuoi sulla pelle degli altri, ragazzina inclusa.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ma vuoi mettere l'adrenalina? che poi è il 99% del piacere del tradimento?


 Eh sarà...ma che miseria...:unhappy:


----------



## Grande82 (30 Agosto 2010)

3 anni di relazione
3 anni il figlio più grande
odora tanto di gioventù perduta e poche attenzioni 'compensate' con quel piedino sotto il tavolo.
leggo la tua storia e sono molto triste. la passione si prova e ci fa fare cavolate, ma voi nella vostra state proprio riscrivendo beautiful. 
Ci finirete in mezzo in una decina di persone. mi pare un prezzo altino, non credi?
Il mio consiglio è quello di un terapeuta che ti aiuti a capire perchè hai tradito e che ruolo ha tua moglie nella tua vita, dato che qui pare solo una sbiadita comparsa sullo sfondo.
Incrocio le dita per te.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> 3 anni di relazione
> 3 anni il figlio più grande
> odora tanto di gioventù perduta e poche attenzioni 'compensate' con quel piedino sotto il tavolo.
> leggo la tua storia e sono molto triste. la passione si prova e ci fa fare cavolate, ma voi nella vostra state proprio riscrivendo beautiful.
> ...


 io, se fosse una storia vera, per i bambini


----------



## astonished (31 Agosto 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Allora: sono stata l'amante del mio attuale compagno, che all'inizio della relazione aveva un bambino di quattro anni, per anni.
> E' stata una alchimia all'inizio, pura chimica. Quindi di passione ne so quanto te. Ma so anche cosa significa fare l'amante per anni, se non è solo sesso ma se ti innamori davvero. Ed è brutto. E ora so cosa significa essere tradita. Ed è peggio. Non è moralismo sai? E' toglierti le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi e vedere la realtà per quello che è, e non per come ti fa comodo vederla.  E da codarda, ti assicuro che è molto più codardo chi come te fa piedino sotto il tavolo con la moglie a fianco che chi resta con la moglie lasciando l'amante. E chi ama l'amante, caro, la moglie la lascia. *Sai chi resta con la moglie e con l'amante? Chi ama solo se stesso.* Tutti vorremmo una pacca sulle spalle e l'assoluzione con tre avemaria. Se invece vuoi sentire come è la verità, allora ascolta. Altrementi recita i tuoi avemaria e continua a farti i fatti tuoi sulla pelle degli altri, ragazzina inclusa.


Quoto tutto, in particolare il grassetto. :up:


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

Scusa, ma che storia rivoltante...eppure tantissimi fanno a posta a mandare avanti presunte "amicizie" per anni solo per aver la scusa di incontrare l'amante!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, in particolare il grassetto. :up:



Assolutamente, Minni, fantastico, quoto.
Non è amore, quello, è solo aridità.


----------

